# cable question



## dw electric (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an HO who wants cable ran to a kitchen satellite receiver. From there to the kitchen tv and an outside tv sharing the same signal.
Problem is I can't figure out how to set it up. There is a space behind the tv cabinet that I can split and splice cable. I already have 1 box in the wall behind the tv cabinet with 2 pieces of coax coming in and cat 5 coming in the same box. 1 piece of coax is a homerun and one piece is going to an outside tv. I also have a cut-in box in the back of the tv cabinet that I was going to bring the homerun and the cat 5 into and hook that to a tv/tele combo plate. I was figuring that a coax line would go from the combo plate to the receiver and from the receiver back to another cut-in box with a dual coax cable wallplate. One of the connectors on the wall plate would have a two way splitter behind it. One output leading to the outside tv and one leading back to the other connector. From that connector a piece of coax running back to the tv. Would this setup let both tv's share the same satellite channel and if so does anyone know of a way to simplify this whole fiasco of wires.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

circuitry is always a matter of the number of wires.

I couldn't understand all that you were talking about, perhaps just dry reading.

But if you want two TV's on the same channel from the same receiver, then feed your reciever with the input and 'split' the output to your 2 TV's.

It seems my explanation was too simple (compared to the information) so I must be missing something.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Always best to serve encoded signals from a proprietary splitter. Losses are great when cables are looped together. Of course you may get lucky and be able to loop tv's ' one from the other to the other'. Depends really how much gain you have at the primary input. So a splitter with l in and two out is the best choice. The splitter will contain self powered circuitry helpful to the output stages.









You need this sort of thing. Costs about $50.


Satellite signals are digital so be sure to uses a corresponding coax, And if you are using the coax as an integral 12volt signal return so as to use a handset to switch the Satellite Receiver channels keep joints to a minimum.


Frank


----------

